# mp3 decoding algorithm



## setharsh (Jun 5, 2007)

does ne1 know where can i find the algorithm used for decoding mp3 files for plaback???
i wanna make an mp3 player in c++, so i need the algorithm for decoding mp3 files


----------



## maindola (Jun 5, 2007)

*lame.sourceforge.net/index.php


----------

